# Very first day on the job



## Veigar (Jun 9, 2014)

I am very curious to hear what everyone's first day was like as a newly hired EMT-B. Where did you get hired? Get along with co-workers? Anyone yell at you? Was it completely different than what you thought? What happened throughout your first shift? I'm starting an EMT program this fall and will start job hunting thereafter in Tacoma; I want to fully know what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jun 9, 2014)

Veigar said:


> Anyone yell at you?



I think you'll realize when you start your program that healthcare providers in the emergency setting are a whole different animal. There's no yelling unless you intentionally do not do your job, and any firm talking is then mended by a laugh and a handshake at the end of a call. A big thing to keep in mind is that we all make mistakes, and it happens. But obviously there can be a lot on the line here. If you make a mistake, you WILL (or at least certainly should) be corrected, possibly very firmly. But know that it is to help you help your teammates and the patient. Don't take it personally, take it professionally.


----------



## Veigar (Jun 9, 2014)

What about being yelled at by patients? Or 'customers?'


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jun 9, 2014)

Veigar said:


> What about being yelled at by patients? Or 'customers?'



You get used to it. Personally, I had worked with minors and parents of those minors via athletic training for a few years before I had my EMT-B and ran any calls, so at that point it was no issue, and in the ED now it is just natural to manage. 

Biggest things to know are, again, don't take anything personally, and be cool. When their voice raises, yours remains firm but not louder. Control the scene with your tone. Now, depending on the Pt and the circumstances and the system, and whether they are consented by the state or not, there are certain scenarios where it IS your way, no highway option. But even in these cases, keep cool. You should never yell or even raise your voice unless it is to gain the attention of a crowd, which hopefully PD will do for you.

Little side note. One of the ways I've really seen work for handling patients (or parents/family) that are getting angry/loud is try to work with their wants. Figure out whys and for whats, and do what you can. Its something that you really need to experience a few times before you get the hang of your own technique.

Why are you yelling ma'am? My father looks uncomfortable. Sir, what can I do to make you more comfortable? Nothing, Daughter I am fine, please calm down.


----------



## Drax (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't want to scare you off, but it is quite difficult find work as an EMT right off the bat in Pierce County, let alone Tacoma. I had to travel over half an hour North to find work, even then, not really doing what I want to.

If your heart is set on it, then by all means, but you'll have a tough time.


----------



## Veigar (Jun 9, 2014)

My heart is set on it. I'd rather have a slim chance of landing an EMT-B job than no chance. Quitting before my job search has even started is such a loser attitude. I've got the tenacity.
In the meantime, I'm very lucky that I have 2 jobs that I really enjoy.
I almost feel that I need to do some networking, but I don't even know where to begin. My EMT job hunt will start about six months from now - do you guys have any tips or advice for me to heed until then? I'd rather not be idle.


----------



## Drax (Jun 9, 2014)

Veigar said:


> My heart is set on it. I'd rather have a slim chance of landing an EMT-B job than no chance. Quitting before my job search has even started is such a loser attitude. I've got the tenacity.
> In the meantime, I'm very lucky that I have 2 jobs that I really enjoy.
> I almost feel that I need to do some networking, but I don't even know where to begin. My EMT job hunt will start about six months from now - do you guys have any tips or advice for me to heed until then? I'd rather not be idle.



There honestly isn't much you can do before hand. Being here is ok, but not really going to prepare you for school. I would get your text book as soon as possible and start reading ahead, then maybe rereading when the chapter becomes due. I also recommend doing ride alongs, see if Tacoma will allow you to, otherwise I know East Pierce F&R and West Pierce F&R will.

A big part of being an EMT is being state certified. You can't get a state cert without a job, and you can't get a job without getting a state cert.

My personal solution for this was volunteering at a fire department. Unfortunately, Tacoma does not have a volunteer program, nor does West Pierce. You might want to look into Ruston and PCFD13 over in Brown's Point/Dash Point. Let them know your objective with the EMT course. PCFD13 is going to be doing a new volunteer hiring soon so that may be the way to go. More calls than Ruston anyway.

After you get your state cert, then you can start looking at Private Ambulance companies. I know Falck in Lakewood/UP requires the cert, but Rural Metro in Fife I have heard currently isn't (which doesn't mean they won't next go around).

Basically, theres a huge surplus of EMTs in the area so jobs are really hard to get for very low wages. You'll need a CNA course and a couple years experience to work at a hospital unless you go up to Burien for Highline Medical Center, which is competitive, but not a bad gig, just 45 minutes is a bit far for Tacoma.

But yeah for now, study and do ride-alongs. And start getting a feel for the exact location you're going to want to work. It might sound crazy, but you could easily go 6 months to 2 years without a job if you're not willing to do most anything. Even then, it's not easy. What is your career end goal?


----------



## Veigar (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the information, it's very helpful.

Did you mean ride alongs with private ambulance companies or with fire departments? I will definitely look into this.

Also, I know there is a lot of information on here about affiliation, state certification and national certification, but I'm still getting very confused with all the jargon.. So as a new EMT fresh out of school (and passing the exam of course), you are a nationally registered EMT; however, WA requires you to be STATE certified in order to work? Wouldn't that mean that your first job and your WA certification would come hand-in-hand? So for example, Falck in Lakewood/University place wouldn't be able to hire a new EMT right of out school because they don't have their WA state certification? (Sorry if I'm rambling, or if that didn't even make sense, I just want to clear this up).

And when you volunteered for the FD, they gave you a state certification?

My career end goal is to become a physician assistant (you need patient experience to be considered for most programs). However, I want the first leg of my career (minimum seven years) to be in EMS.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 9, 2014)

You need to pass NREMT for initial certification, but you cannot receive WA state certification until you are affiliated with an EMS agency.

So, yes, AMR could hire you "right out of school" but it will be 6 weeks before you're able to work independently. (Receiving your state cert)


----------



## Drax (Jun 9, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> You need to pass NREMT for initial certification, but you cannot receive WA state certification until you are affiliated with an EMS agency.
> 
> So, yes, AMR could hire you "right out of school" but it will be 6 weeks before you're able to work independently. (Receiving your state cert)



Additionally, NREMT is it's own private test, that you'll have to pay however much to go and take separately from school. Kind of hard to really determine what it is good for. Some agencies/departments will accept that instead of a state certification for hire, but following hire you'll have to get a state cert anyway. Thus, without your NREMT cert, you won't be able to get your state cert to work (unless you work for certain few facilities with questionable accountability and practices).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 9, 2014)

You can NOT obtain an initial Washington state certification without NREMT. Period.


----------



## Drax (Jun 9, 2014)

Veigar said:


> Thanks for the information, it's very helpful.
> 
> Did you mean ride alongs with private ambulance companies or with fire departments? I will definitely look into this.
> 
> ...



Whatever agencies will allow you to do ride alongs is the answer.

Falck doesn't hire new EMTs is what it means. You must have your state cert which means you'll have to work/volunteer elsewhere to get it before getting hired by them.

The department doesn't give you state certification, they become your sponsoring agency. You'll learn that in order to practice, you'll need to be under the supervision of a Doctor. You'll learn much more about that is school in the early chapters, but basically, the state isn't going to give you your state cert until you "work" for a Medical Director. To "work" for a Medical Director, you need to work for an Agency (and adhere to the MD's protocols/instruction because there will be differences from what you learn in school and what you can do/how you treat patients). I believe Medical Directors are "County Specific" and not "Agency Specific" but I may be wrong about that.

Agencies have to jump through administrative hoops in order for MD's to "associate" or "allow" them to have employees that can practice. Some of those hoops are ensuring their employees are getting the appropriate training and so forth.

I used the term "work" up there, but what I really mean is 'under their supervision in terms of medical guidance', hence, medical director.

Please correct me if I'm way off, veterans.


----------



## Veigar (Jun 9, 2014)

PCFD13 just got back to me, they said I need to complete the class before I can apply to be a volunteer EMS responder. I just asked if I could do a ride along so hopefully that pans out.
Ah, I guess I need to be more patient.


----------



## Drax (Jun 10, 2014)

Veigar said:


> PCFD13 just got back to me, they said I need to complete the class before I can apply to be a volunteer EMS responder. I just asked if I could do a ride along so hopefully that pans out.
> Ah, I guess I need to be more patient.



Well...I don't think I'd try to do a ride along with them persay. Low call volume and only BLS treatment (BLS transports are done by a private ambulance company). Try Tacoma.


----------



## Veigar (Jun 10, 2014)

Well they have been the only one to get back to me so far but I'll keep trying. Thanks for the advice.


----------

